# Fees



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

I am considering switching from DirecTV to DISH Network, and I have a question about fees relating to DVRs. The first has to do with adding a hard drive to a non-DVR HD receiver to give it DVR capability. The second has to do with the monthly DVR fees if I choose to go with DVR HD receivers.


Is the $40 DVR activation fee per receiver or per account? and
Is the $6 DVR fee per receiver or per account?
Thank you!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

1. It's per account.
2. It's presented as per account, but additional DVRs are $3 more than the equivalent non-DVR.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

OK. So . . . three non-DVRS with activated external hard-drive would cost me (in addition to the three external drives, of course):


$40 one-time fee
$0 for the primary receiver (say a duo HD like a 222K)
$12 per month for two additional receivers?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ira Lacher said:


> $40 one-time fee


Yes. Once per account for the life of the account.



> $0 for the primary receiver (say a duo HD like a 222K)


Yes. 1st receiver is free (per month) regardless of the receiver.



> $12 per month for two additional receivers?


Close. $7 per month for single output, $14 per month for dual output.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

I see - fee per TV controlled, not per box. OK. That gives me an idea of how I could compare costs. Thanks.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ira, just in case you don't know.... You cannot add an external hard drive to a 222/222k.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

What's the per-receiver cost if the additional receivers are DVRs? Are not DVRs?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ira Lacher said:


> What's the per-receiver cost if the additional receivers are DVRs? Are not DVRs?


Non-DVRs are as stated ... $7 for a single output (211), $14 for a dual output (222).
DVRs are $3 more ... $10 for a single output (612), $17 for a dual output (622/722).
SlingLoaded DVRs (922) are $20 per month/
The first receiver (the most expensive one on the account is counted as first) is "free". An account with a 922 and a 211 gets the $20 922 fee waived and sees the $7 211 fee.

This is in addition to the $6 per account DVR fee (one per account with any DVR on it) or the $10 per account slingloaded fee (one per account with a 922 on it).

SD receivers count the same as HDs ... the old 501 and 501 count as $7 receivers even though they are DVRs (with no DVR fee on the account unless there are other DVRs).


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

OK . . . getting complicated. Really appreciate the help!

Say I have three receivers -- one dual HD, two solo HDs. Non-DVRs all. I activate the external hard-drive DVR conversion on all. So I would pay:


$40 one-time activation fee (covers all 3)
$0 for the dual receiver
$7 per each solo receiver ($14 total)
*Total per month: $14 *

Now, let's say I have three receivers -- one dual HD, two solo HDs. All DVRs. So each month I would pay:


$6 DVR fee for entire account
$0 for the dual receiver
$10 for each solo receiver ($20 total)
*Total per month: $26*


----------



## NickF DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

Ira Lacher said:


> OK . . . getting complicated. Really appreciate the help!
> 
> Say I have three receivers -- one dual HD, two solo HDs. Non-DVRs all. I activate the external hard-drive DVR conversion on all. So I would pay:
> 
> ...


Yup, that's right (as long as you don't have a 922). Keep in mind if you are leasing equipment from DISH the first DVR is included with the new customer promotion. If you want a 2nd and 3rd HD DVR it would be $99 upgrade charge per HD DVR receiver which would need to be paid before installation. There would be no upgrade charges though if the 2nd and 3rd receiver are _not_ DVRs.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Also, you cannot make a duo HD rcvr a DVR with an external drive.


----------



## Jeckman (Jan 26, 2011)

I am new to dish. I currently have a 222k and a 211 receiver and was thinking of buying my own 222k to replace the 211 thus saving $7/mo and picking up a 4th tv for seperate viewing. A csr at dish told me I would still be charged the $14/mo (for a dual recv.) even though I own it. Is this true? If so that does not sound fair. Why would anyone own their own equipment? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Jeckman


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

No difference in fees between leased and personally owned receivers. Yes the 222K would be $14.00. I would replace the 222K with a 722K (no change in fees) with the OTA module. You get the ability to record 4 streams at once(2 OTA and 2 Sat) and can add an external hd to the 722K for additional storage. After Feb 1, there is no fee to activate the ehd, currently $40.00.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Jeckman said:


> Why would anyone own their own equipment? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Jeckman


Just wanted to touch base on this one, thomasjk was right about the fee between leased and purchased being no difference. Purchasing your equipment makes it completely yours. So you wouldn't have to return it if you disconnected and, as long as the account is good, can be sold and/or transferred to another account.


----------

